# Brown snake pics



## richoman_3 (Apr 28, 2012)

found this young fella today, well i found 4 but this was the only one that reared up for me, so i decided he deserved pics !






Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Eastern Brown Snake (Pseudonaja textilis) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


and just this skink 




Robust Striped Skink (Ctenotus robustus) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


----------



## pretzels (Apr 28, 2012)

haha love the look on the skinks face!


----------



## fantapants (Apr 29, 2012)

gotta love them browns! nice pics


----------



## Shotta (Apr 29, 2012)

cool pics
love those tongue shots


----------



## $NaKe PiMp (Apr 29, 2012)

nice fieldwork richoman,a juvi brown like that i bet it was under tin this time of year.all one colour too.
Robust skinks are common neighbours to textilis,and that one looks really concerned about something lol


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 29, 2012)

thanks all,

Snake Pimp i found 4 under rocks (2 were under the same one)


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 29, 2012)

Terrible pics Nick


----------



## richoman_3 (Apr 29, 2012)

thanks jamshid ...

another little skink :/





Coventry's Skink (Niveoscincus coventryi) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr



Coventry's Skink (Niveoscincus coventryi) by Richoman_herps, on Flickr


----------



## dihsmaj (Apr 29, 2012)

You wanted me to bump the thread...
to post two pics of a skink.


----------



## jordanmulder (May 1, 2012)

Awesome find nick, I don't recall so is this the first brown snake you have shot in the wild?


----------



## sarah_m (May 1, 2012)

Always love looking at your photo's, that 1st one of the brown is beautiful


----------



## JackTheHerper (May 1, 2012)

You got close to a brown and lived? Haha, awesome pics


----------



## richoman_3 (May 4, 2012)

jordanmulder said:


> Awesome find nick, I don't recall so is this the first brown snake you have shot in the wild?



about my 30th 

thanks guys !


----------



## Poggle (May 4, 2012)

nice work on the shots mate.... what cam you using ??


----------



## richoman_3 (May 4, 2012)

im using a canon 60D with a 100mm f2.8 macro lens


----------



## Poggle (May 6, 2012)

richoman_3 said:


> im using a canon 60D with a 100mm f2.8 macro lens



Thanks for that... on the market for a new camera... would you recommend this one ??


----------



## richoman_3 (May 6, 2012)

Poggle said:


> Thanks for that... on the market for a new camera... would you recommend this one ??



yep its a great camera and easy to use


----------



## CrystalMoon (May 6, 2012)

Love the pics, I cannot pick a favorite lol thats about the closet I have ever been to a brown(your pic and me on the other side of the screen lol)I have seen them quite a few times but they were always slithering off so I didnt really get too close


----------



## dragonlover1 (May 6, 2012)

pretzels said:


> haha love the look on the skinks face!



yeah it's like "oops you caught me"

I remember the first time I came across a brown (well 2 of them)I jumped into the air despite all my lectures to my sons about becoming a statue.


----------



## richoman_3 (May 6, 2012)

CrystalMoon said:


> Love the pics, I cannot pick a favorite lol thats about the closet I have ever been to a brown(your pic and me on the other side of the screen lol)I have seen them quite a few times but they were always slithering off so I didnt really get too close



hehe yeah they usually slither away straight away, this one did too


----------



## brown.snake (May 6, 2012)

I've had many brown snakes as pets over the years my favorite snake


----------

